# Anyone considering going to FIFe show in Perth



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

Are any of you considering or would consider showing with FIFe. I am going, it's a two day show, 29th & 30th march and the theme is Alice in wonderland. I went for a nosey last time and although a completely new format I'm going to give it a go along with a good few gccf regulars.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

munchkinpie said:


> Are any of you considering or would consider showing with FIFe. I am going, it's a two day show, 29th & 30th march and the theme is Alice in wonderland. I went for a nosey last time and although a completely new format I'm going to give it a go along with a good few gccf regulars.


Is this the one in Swanley? Whats the difference in format?


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

There is one in swanley too far from me but I'm going to the Scottish one. Very different format, you are with your cat the whole time and are there when your cat is being judged you get a writen critique that day. Judges are often from abroad too. You take your cat to be judged. Pens are often decorated and shows are normally themed. You can pen next to friends also. Of you have two+ cats you can pen them together.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Is the format quite like TICA? So they're judged in ring format?
During judging do you just sit with your cat and wait your turn?
Interested in learning more as I might try it some time.


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

yes its like tica shows


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

So when you're called to a ring do you just sit and hold your cat there till its your turn? Then how do you present your cat? I assume the judge does actually handle them and they don't judge just by sight do they?


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

I went to the one in August and really enjoyed it, I'll be going in March. Have my pen decor sorted

Cats are taken to a judging point class by class. There are pens at the judging point or you can carry your cat in a basket or just in your arms. Each cat is presented to the judge on a table. Judge talks about the cat as judging is happening.

I found the format really interesting


----------

